# ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 Review.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ ToKo*®* Board Grip 2.0 Review.


❄ Brand:* ToKo® (ToKo-Swix Sport AG), 
*❄ Model:* Board Grip 2.0,
*❄ Material:* Full metal chassis/parts, nylon and rubber,
*❄ Size:* Width range 8" to 10" (200 to 260mm), Height 6.25" (160mm) above bench top,
*❄ Colour:* _"Yellow/black" ,_
*❄ Price:* $Au151.65, ($US109.95) RRP,
*❄ Manufactured:* Made in Italy.
*❄ Work platform: *Kincrome Tradesman Sawhorse,
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree SC2 carbon pole/Samsung Galaxy S8.











The ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 have a reasonably expensive RRP but they're probably the best transportable snowboard tuning vices presently available on the retail market. So I'll just run through a quick review on the spec's and features of this great piece of Snowboard tuning equipment.










About 15 years ago I started doing my own snowboard tune/repairs/waxing and began acquiring all the tools to make this job easy. Now the big problem we have down here in Australia is that we're an insignificant tiny market on the Snowboard/skiing World stage and consequently, there's hardly any domestic purchasing availability for tuning gear. As a result, practically everything (especially quality Brands ie Swix, ToKo®, Wintersteiger, Moonflex etc) have to all be purchased overseas and imported in. There are ways to minimise this but in the end, setting up a Ski/Snowboard tuning workshop is clearly not a cheap exercise really, especially here in Australia. Decades ago, just out of school I started working as a fibreglasser in the surfboard industry and developed trade skills that I've been able to transfer into snowboard and ski repairs. As I started building up my workshop and skill set I started doing a few repairs/waxes for others to help assist my setup cost. Over the years this has grown to now having around 70 regular customers bringing multiple boards/skis that keeps me sadly flat out on my rest days off work.










I built a purpose work shop station in a room at our house where I do all my waxing. Here I've found you can't beat having fixed metal stands that are really robust being screwed into the work bench top. You could use the ToKo® Board Grips 2.0 here but a solid station is the best way to go. I built the iron stand out of metal rod which works really well.










So let's have a closer look at the specifications of the ToKo® Board Grip 2.0. It comes with 2 complete metal work station towers that have a stand height of 6.25" (160mm) tall from benchtop to top of pads. Each support stand is adjustable in width ranging from a minimum 8" to maximum 10" (200 to 260mm) which is ample enough to do narrower kids/women's to wider men's profiles.










The ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 is held in position by an adjustable vice screw which bites down on the mounted clamping surface. It has a maximum attachment thickness range to the workbench/table of up to a 2.25"/60mm. Both the clamp end points are protected with rubber protection pads to prevent damage to the table top and the Board Grip 2.0 vice frame. When fitted in position the metal chassis and clamping mechansim on the ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 are super sturdy and have no problem in handling any of the typical forces you'd apply whilst waxing/scraping/edging snowboards.










The ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 supports are topped with super-sticky rubber pads which create friction and holds the board in place when waxing or scraping. These pads do not mark or damage the top sheet or base of the snowboard.











Each support stand on the ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 also has an adjustable-width center slot which firmly clamps a board vertically on edge for side filing, beveling or deburring.










When clamped vertically in the ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 the topsheet of your snowboard is protected from damage with rubber pads on either side of the mounted face.










I find that the main tasks I use the ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 snowboard vice for is doing edge tuning and wax scraping outdoors. This prevents me from having to worry about wax scraping cleanup on the workshop bench and floor. I also use water as a lubricant when repairing edges and running down through the Diamond stones so can work out on the concrete for this purpose. I've found that the ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 are a super solid and very professionally made product. I own 2 sets and they have never had one issue or fault during the times I've been using them. The ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 are really not designed for use with skis as the gap in middle creates a fall off point. I have 2 x sets of ToKo® Ski Vice Race which have a third fixation stand in the middle to clamp and lock the Ski in position.










The ToKo® Board Grip 2.0 are a fantastic set of snowboard tuning vices that can really do it all. They're professionally built having a super strong metal chassis and componentry that should last a lifetime and never let you down with your snowboard waxing/repairs.


*A Grip 2.0 Strong.* *⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ *


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+1 Great Review !

I have a set and cannot add anything other than to confirm how awesome they are. If you are going to any amount of tuning on a regular basis, bite the bullet, buy a set and trust me, you will never regret the purchase.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review! Been meaning to buy some. Where's the best deal in town?!

How does it connect to the board laying flat?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Thanks for the review! Been meaning to buy some. Where's the best deal in town?!
> 
> How does it connect to the board laying flat?


The best place to buy this in Oz would be Amazon Au with free prime delivery. It comes from overseas. The rubber grips on Toko board grip holds really solid onto the board. You just have to watch nose or tail position to the stands when applying pressure whilst scraping.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I heat gun and wipe so no scraping required. 👍


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Great review. I have some plastic ones made by a certain snow13oard brand that I hate so very tempted to spring for something proper like these. 

Is the 2.0 different from the one sold on Amazon?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Great review. I have some plastic ones made by a certain snow13oard brand that I hate so very tempted to spring for something proper like these.
> 
> Is the 2.0 different from the one sold on Amazon?


Yes


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> Yes


Saw this review and thought the two are the same, maybe with a different name now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This thing has been around forever and has come in different colors and been rebranded many times over. Swix & Toko of course, and some others.

Cheapest version is the KUU: https://www.racewax.com/all-metal-snowboard-ski-vise-president-kuu-does-both/


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> This thing has been around forever and has come in different colors and been rebranded many times over. Swix & Toko of course, and some others.
> 
> Cheapest version is the KUU: All Metal Snowboard + Ski Vise President KUU, does both!


$260 ($164 USD) in New Zealand... vs $59.99 USD with free shipping!

Anyone able to calculate shipping to NZ?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Do they have Amazon NZ. Here is free delivery with Amazon Prime.









TOKO Universal Board Grip, Yellow, Wide : Amazon.com.au: Sports, Fitness & Outdoors


TOKO Universal Board Grip, Yellow, Wide : Amazon.com.au: Sports, Fitness & Outdoors



www.amazon.com.au







Snowinn slightly more expensive when you factor in delivery.







Toko Board Grip Yellow | Snowinn


Buy Toko Board Grip - Yellow, Supports from Maintenance for only 102.49 $. Find ski deals in Snowinn | Fast delivery




www.tradeinn.com


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

"This item cannot be shipped to your selected delivery location. Please choose a different delivery location."


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Triple8Sol said:


> Cheapest version is the KUU: https://www.racewax.com/all-metal-snowboard-ski-vise-president-kuu-does-both/


I just got a set of the KUU vices the other day based on this recommendation, and they look really, really nice. I can't believe they were only $60 USD. They are all aluminum and feel super sturdy. I was worried that the sliders would be janky, but they feel super sturdy.
Unless you are using your vices in a shop setting where you are using them multiple times a day, I'd say these KUU vice are a great option for 99% of riders out there.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SandPounder said:


> I just got a set of the KUU vices the other day based on this recommendation, and they look really, really nice. I can't believe they were only $60 USD. They are all aluminum and feel super sturdy. I was worried that the sliders would be janky, but they feel super sturdy.
> Unless you are using your vices in a shop setting where you are using them multiple times a day, I'd say these KUU vice are a great option for 99% of riders out there.
> View attachment 163374


I like the look of the vertical rubber cups on the KUU, they look a lot better than ToKo or Swix stands. They have the same buffer grips on the top. They have a differently constructed chassis around the width system with 2 parallel bars either side of a single internal on the base support. The KUU have a $149.99 RRP in Australia so to pretty close to the ToKo or Swix. Good buy at $Us60.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

It's no different from the Swix version I bought something like 10 years ago.


----------

